# Disque dur externe sur time capsule



## janusatisland (14 Mars 2010)

J'ai branché un disque externe sur le port USB de la time capsule qui fonctionne correctement. Mais à chaque démarrage, je dois aller chercher la connection du disque, il ne se connecte pas automatiquement.  Comment faire pour que le disque se connecte automatiquement ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## tsss (15 Mars 2010)

En faite ton disque n'est simplement pas monté ?

Tu dois aller via le finder dans ta time capsule puis monter ton disque pour qu'il apparaisse sur ton bureau (ou/et dans la barre latérale de ton finder) . 

Pour que ça ce fasse en automatique, il y a des script applescript dispo sur net, ça peut donner ça :



> # config des variables
> 
> set afp_SERVER to "10.0.1.1" -- IP de la Time Capsule
> set afp_USER to "XXXXXX" -- Login de ma Time Capsule
> ...



A toi de remplacer les données, adresse ip, user, mdp,  
donc tu copies/colles ce bazarre dans l'éditeur de script, puis tu l'enregistres comme une application exécutable.
Une fois que tout est bon, y'à plus qu'à lancer l'app créer une fois entré dans ta session et ton disque se retrouvera sur ton bureau ou même ajouter cette app à l'ouverture de ta session !


----------



## janusatisland (15 Mars 2010)

Le script fonctionne dans le login j'avais indiqué le nom + time capsule en entier alors qu'il faut juste mettre le nom sans time capsule. Donc Merci


----------



## theangeloflove (11 Avril 2010)

Sa marche pas!!!!!!!!!!!! 

J'arrive a écrire le script sans erreur (enfin j'espère) après je l'enregistre en tant qu'application et en bas je coche exécutable. Apres quand je le lance ce script, il ne se passe rien....


----------



## tsss (11 Avril 2010)

Si il ne se passe rien, c'est que tu as fait un erreur quelque part dans le script.
D'autre part, si ton disque est formaté en fat32 (celui connecté à ta time capsule via l'usb), remplace les _afp_ par _smb_ . ça devrait mieux marcher.


----------



## theangeloflove (11 Avril 2010)

L'exemple que tu a poster est complet? Si oui il n'y a que ce qui est indiquer en rouge a remplacer? Pour mon disque il est bien formater en hfs+ donc aucun soucis de ce coté la.....  En gros j'ai copier le script que tu a donne, je l'ai coller dans l'éditeur j'ai remplacer le texte par mes propres infos (nom, mdp, adresse ip...) et j'ai enregistrer an tant qu'application et quand je la lance rien ne se passe


----------



## tsss (11 Avril 2010)

. avant d'enregistrer, tu peux tester le script dans l'éditeur.
Ca te permettra de voir les erreurs.


----------



## theangeloflove (11 Avril 2010)

Bon j'ai réessayer ce matin, il ne me donne aucune erreur, par contre quand je clique sur exécuter, il me donne ce message

Résultat*:
error "Erreur d&#8217;autorisation de fichier réseau." number -5000


C'est la que je ne comprend pas ce que je dois faire........



PS : Quand j'éxécute le script, il me surligne cette ligne la dans le script

mount volume "afp://" & afp_USER & ":" & afp_PASSWORD & "@" & afp_SERVER & "/" & vol


----------



## theangeloflove (14 Avril 2010)

Sa y est sa fonctionne...........
C'est parce que dans le nom de ma Time capsule, il y avait un "ç" et du coup sa bloquais tout......
J'ai changé de nom, et la tout fonctionne


----------

